# Need another opinion



## BemFan176 (Jun 29, 2021)

Does anyone know if this front hub would pass on a G519 tribute if sandblasted and painted OD? I know it's the correct brand but wanted to make sure it looked close enough to the original!


----------



## Mercian (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi,

There's an unpainted original below. Ignore the nuts. Also some more shots from different angles on a wartime one here:









						Vintage Eclipse Bicycle Hub | #1871935363
					

Early front wheel hub #36 11 from Eclipse Manufacturing, Elmira, NY. Appears to be late '30's or wartime 40's - check numbers for more information. Nice solid condition with some surface rust.




					www.worthpoint.com
				







Picture Credit @Krakatoa 

You can see that the cylinder in the centre, and the flanges look similar, but the bearings on the ends look different (in fact, you might have to use washers or something as spacers for the repro hub, otherwise it looks like it'll clamp too close to the fork ends).

Also, if your blasting it, the Eclipse logo doesn't look that deep, so may not be very visible after that and a coat of paint (actually, they're not normally very visible anyway).

The vast majority of people don't know (or care), so it will be OK with them. Those of us who do know or care will probably think it OK at first glance, but it wouldn't survive any second scrutiny.

Up to you, but those are my thoughts on it. I'm sure there will be others.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Bozman (Jun 30, 2021)

Lightly media blast it only to rough up the surface as not to ruin the stamping.  It will work fine as long as it is a 36-10 hub.


----------



## DaGasMan (Jul 9, 2021)

You may also want to check the diameter of the axel. 
It may require careful, even filing to create the required slots to fit the forks.


----------

